# Harry Potter: Too scary for kids?



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I've only read Book One, so I have no idea...  I need some advice/info on the last two books in the series.

My DD has read 1-5, and has been stalking the library for weeks waiting for someone to return Book Six.  Finally yesterday I asked them if we could put a hold on it so that when it came back we'd get it before it disappeared again.  To my surprise, they said that it had been there all along, but that they only keep 1-5 in the juvenile section and put 6 and 7 in the adult section because the books are "scarier and darker", in the librarian's words.  I commented that kids who knew perfectly well that there were seven books would probably seek them out anyway, and she said that so many parents had complained that they didn't want their kids reading those last two that they decided to re-shelve them separately.

Now what?  I don't want to censor what DD reads, but I know she's not a fan of scary stuff.  In Book 5, there was one passage that she asked me to read to her because it was "creepy".  How much worse are 6 and 7?  For now, we've checked it out, I warned her that it was possibly too scary, and suggested that she not read it right before bed.    I read the plot summary on Wikipedia, and I can't tell from that why it would be scarier.  The whole teenage thing might be more of a concern, but much of that will probably still go over her head.    I wish I could stay one chapter ahead of her but that would require first catching up on books 2-5 in about a week....  not gonna happen. 

So how bad is it?  Really, truly creepy?  Noticeably more so than the first five?  On a scale of 1-10, where 1 is Winnie the Pooh, and 10 is Stephen King, it's....?  (And btw, even though I do intend to read the entire series eventually, I really don't mind plot spoilers, so if anyone wants to tell me stuff that requires those, feel free to PM me, or just spoiler-block it here.)


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I would agree that the last two books would fit better in the adult section than in the childrens. (maybe in the young adult, actually). I wonder if this was because Harry and the gang were aging so the readers should have been too? Never thought about it before, but I think there was a definite progression in the books now that I stop and think about it.

How old is your daughter?

How scary? My opinion only,


Spoiler



The book that has the Dementors in them.. that scared me. When we first meet them, when they attack Harry and his Cousin.. that was pretty Creepy. Then again when they attack while Harry is playing quidditch. Creepy. In the 6th book, we meet even creepier magical entities than the Dementors. In this book, we deal with the separation of one's soul to achieve immortality. Very creepy.. Evil doers forcing a Teenager to commit murder, or be killed himself. A trek through a cave that, while the movie version is not as scary, the written version IS. (I still jumped ten feet while watching the movie, even though I knew exactly what was gonna happen!). And the biggest of all... we deal with the death of a very very beloved character. Not really "Scary", but just thought I'd warn you that the "issue" is in the book.



You could always rent the movie to watch and see what you think. It is a good summary of the book, though a summary. There is a lot more in the book than in the movie.

The last book, I don't remember being as scary as the 6th book. But I think it is full of a lot of action. I'm thinking I need a re-fresher on the last book as I'm drawing a blank on most of its content.

My son was around 10 when we were reading the 6th book. I read all of the other books out loud on car rides and such, but chose not to read the last two books that way. I think he got about 6 chapters in when he decided not to read the 6th book. He's almost 14 now and has decided to pick the last two up and finish the series. He's hoping to have them read before the last movie releases.


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

I have to confess that I haven't read a single Harry Potter book, but I do enjoy the movies.  I don't know how old your daughter is but I think everything after the first or maybe second movie was way too scary and dark for young kids, which I think is odd since they're supposed to be children's books.  Maybe ask the librarian for specific examples of what's so scary?  Since they've fielded a fair number of complaints, perhaps they can cite specific examples of the offending passages.  I know there is at least one death in the last books.

-Jenn


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Valeri, she just turned seven last month, thus my concern... I did tell her that if she decided at any point it was too much, she could always just quit and try it again a year or two later.

Thanks for your advice and suggestions. So far, we've found that scary scenes in movies bother her more than scary parts in books, so I don't think we'll try that...  ... but if I can tell her that a_ ten_-year-old decided to wait, it will maybe encourage her to stop before it gets_ too _scary.

And I did ask the librarian for details, but all she could offer was that it was "dark" -- whatever that means -- apparently she hadn't read it herself.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Sounds like a good plan 

I really can't say how the book would go over for a youngster, as my son was even older when we were reading them. I was 30-33 while reading them, and the 6th book was almost too much for me. But I am not good with scary stuff. Still, I was glued to the books!  My younger kids (twins that are 5 and baby girl whose 4) have seen the movies, but I haven't attempted to read them the books cause wow... just thinking of it makes me cringe. The books are a lot more scary than the movies, in my opinion. I really do think the 6th book was the scariest of all. The cave scene is just really really really freaky. (


Spoiler



Evil dead creatures come up out of a lake and try to drag harry down


) And we lose a very huge character in the story in that book (


Spoiler



Murder, not just death)


. There is so much that happens that its hard to think whats important to warn on. It is really an intense book. The 7th one too, as it is the final battles. But like I said in my earlier post, I'm only remembering snippets of the last book for some reason. Probably cause we re-read the 6th book right before the movie came out on DVD, so its fresher in my mind.

I love the Harry Potter Series... one of my all time favorites actually. First books I ever went and stalked the store on release day for! (last two books).

Your daughter might surprise you and be able to process the fantasy/fiction of it. Specially since she's already 5 books in! I think its great that you are giving her the chance to make her own decision on what she can handle reading. Best thing, probably, is just be prepared if she comes to you with questions about it (which is why I suggested watching the movie.. not her, YOU). And support her, like you've said, if she decides not to read it just yet. I was very proud that my son decided to wait, though I think he waited too long! HAHA. But, he got all caught up in the Twilight books and then the left behind series.. and now he's out of "cool" books to read from the library. LOL So, Harry Potter finally wins the reading spot again for him.

Valeri


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

ValeriGail said:


> Best thing, probably, is just be prepared if she comes to you with questions about it (which is why I suggested watching the movie.. not her, YOU).


But... but... I'm TERRIFIED of scary movies!!   (Where do you think she gets it? )


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Susan in VA said:


> But... but... I'm TERRIFIED of scary movies!!   (Where do you think she gets it? )


ROFL!!! That totally made my night! I seriously cracked up laughing! I'm not good with scary movies either! Whats good about the Harry Potter movies.... not the whole movie is freaky scary, just parts of it! LOL Doubt that helps any though!  It helps that Rowlings wrote the main characters and the supporting characters to be goof balls. (I LOVE the Weisley gang!!)


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

OH!! and you deal with teenage relationships in this book too, As Harry, Hermiony and Ron have love interests in the book.  But, I'm not gonna tell you who they are   I'll spoil on any of the scary stuff ya want to know, but not the fun stuff! HAHA


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Susan,

I've had Harry Potter in my life at our house for so long, it's hard to remember how old the BRATs were when they read or listened to the books the first time. I do know that B is 7 and he listened to the audio on his own sometime last year or maybe even earlier.

How has she handled the previous 5? Obviously, she's liked them well enough to keep going. There's already been loads of scary things: dementors, death, huge spiders, murderous teachers...

Book 6 is where


Spoiler



Dumbledore dies and to be honest, I was bawling


 and book 7


Spoiler



several beloved characters die


 but if she handled


Spoiler



Cedric and Sirius' death


 in prior books, she should be ok. Yes, they're dark, but the books have grown progressively dark through the series.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

My advice: if you think they might be too dark, don't read them yet.  They definitely are for older kids than 7.  Yes some kids would be fine, many would not be.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I was honestly more upset by Book 5 than 6 -


Spoiler



With Dumbledore's death, I was convinced that he wasn't really gone. But losing Sirius just when Harry was getting to know him totally messed me up.


Book 7 starts off with a bang and there are lots of deaths: *NAMES LISTED*


Spoiler



including Hedwig, Mad-eye, Dobby, Lupin, Tonks and one of the Weasley twins


. 
However, I am older than 7 and I have no kids of my own, so I may not be the best person to offer advice...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Susan, I can relate.  I'm also TERRIFIED of scary movies.  I've NEVER watched a horror movie.
When I was a junior in high school I had a date with a very very cute senior from another high
school.  We got to the movie theater and he wanted to see Carrie.  I said fine, I'll wait for you
out here; have fun.  We ended up seeing something else.  
Shoot, I was scared of the monkeys in the Wizard of Oz until I was a teenager.  I know, I'm a wuss. 
I was very protective of my kids, now ages 23, 24 and 30.  Now they laugh at me, but they totally
protect me.  One of them will call and say mom, such and such movie is okay, you can watch it.  
I might be a wuss, but I never had a nightmare as a child.  Didn't have my first nightmare until I 
was going through my divorce.  LOL.

deb


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

If she's interested, then let her read them. Trust her to put them down and read at a later time if they are too much for her (which I honestly doubt).

Want some real dark? Go read the original Grimm Fairy Tales. That's where the scary stuff is  

David Dalglish


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh, she can handle them.  My younger niece was that age when she read them (had them read to her).  A little scary is good for kids.  Just read them WITH her so you can talk about the scary parts.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Shoot, the books got too dark for me by book 4!!!  I know that my niece read them and she is 11 now (she was 10 when she read them.)  From what I gathered, she loved the series, but the last two weren't her favorites.   I did stop reading after 4.  I'm not big on dark themes.

You might ask the librarian what she might enjoy INSTEAD.   Maybe she'd like a few more fantasy books in-between that are lighter and more fun.  Or even some to have AFTER she reads (and either stops or finishes the HP).

Good luck!

Maria


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've read horror novels since I was a little kid. Never bothered me, I really loved them. I would think if a child were really bothered by a book, they would stop reading on their own.


----------



## Ami Braverman (Mar 10, 2010)

I think you would have to read them first and then decide or at least that way you can be with her in the story if she asks you questions. You know her best. Some kids couldn't handle it well and others could. The last two books are scarier although the bigger problem is that they deal with much more grown up issues. The books are multi layered so that both adults and children can enjoy them but the last two really are more focused on adult issues.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

My daughter and I decided that she shouldn't read the HP books.  The first one might have been ok, but she would have wanted to finish the series.  She is now 10 and still firmly believes in dragons, fairies and other creatures.  3 years ago she would have fully believed in dementors and been scared.  She might be at the point now that she could decide that dementors were fake while dragons are real since she decided that Santa is us but the Easter Bunny is still real.   But now the deaths of beloved characters would be too much for her to handle.  

I do know of other 7/8yo's who read the series and loved them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

You know your own child best.

"Dark" is a promotional word they use when describing the books. To me, that means teary.


Spoiler



Heather, I bawled like a baby, too, when Dumbledore died. I know college age men that were devastated and actually cried.



The 7th book has a lot of deaths in it. I think I cried through the entire last half of the book, except when one particular character died (sort of expected it) and I threw the book down and walked away. I still do when I get to that part. And yes, I finished it.

Actually, I think Book 4 was pretty _dark_. That cemetery scene still makes me shudder


Spoiler



Kill the spare.



Book 5 has that whole creepy House of Black thing going and nothing is creepier than Kreacher.

I lead a Harry Potter Book Club at my GS's school. We accept 4-6 grade. Most of them have already read the entire series.

The difference for me between the books is the style of writing. Books 1 and 2 were really written in a style that made them easy reads and would appeal to children. The story itself also appeals to adults. As the series progresses, her writing style gets "older" to coincide with the ages of the Trio as they grow up. I honestly don't think the "themes" get any darker. I mean, what's scarier than


Spoiler



Voldie-Poo's snake-like head emerging from a turban.



And BTW, I'm a big fat fraidy cat and a Potter Fanatic.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Regarding the deaths, I think the movies are much scarier than the books. Seeing something bad happening is worse for me than imagining it.

The scene where


Spoiler



Cedric's dad is crying over his dead son's body


 kills me every time. I can't watch it without crying and feeling a horrible sense of loss.


Spoiler



(Even though I know he comes back as Edward.)


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Kids like scary stuff, and HP is definitely not that scary for kids 5 and above.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Harry Potter is going to be one of those books that schools make their kids read because so many copies were sold


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I personally never thought HP was "scary."  And I personally interpret dark as an emotional thing (favorite characters dying, moral dilemmas) instead of terror.  The themes in HP are dark from the very beginning.  Harry's parents dying and him being emotionally and physically abused by his aunt and uncle.  And I agree that a snake emerging from the back of someone's head is pretty heady stuff.  (Sorry, couldn't resist.)  The narratives get much more emotionally complex as the series progresses and characters are asked to make difficult choices about life and death.  And there are the hormones, though nothing in the series resembles "smut" (not that there's anything wrong with that.)  Huge spiders in the earlier books are pretty creepy.  The Forbidden Forest is a scary place, too, and the image of someone drinking blood of a dead animal is in there too in the first book.  If your daughter was ok with that - she'll probably be ok with the other stuff later on.  The only question is: will she be able to process the emotional stuff.  Some of that is pretty adult (and not in the dirty sense.)


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Honestly, the books kind of have their own age range built in.  Harry starts at age 11 and each book is a year older.  And they can be read that way IMO.  Some of the stuff in later books might not be suitable for younger readers.  There is a lot of violence and death later on.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't know about how scary the last few are, as I've only read the first two, and have seen all the movies, but, my daughter absolutely consumed in one gulp each book the moment they came out.  She was the age the characters were in the first book and aged right along with them, so It worked out really well for her.  I'm a big fan of the books.  My daughter is now 20.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Labrynth said:


> Honestly, the books kind of have their own age range built in. Harry starts at age 11 and each book is a year older. And they can be read that way IMO. Some of the stuff in later books might not be suitable for younger readers. There is a lot of violence and death later on.


That's a good way to gauge the age. Great suggestion.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I miss a day, and come back to so much feedback -- thanks, everyone! I think some of you are right in saying that she'll know if/when it gets to be too much, and quit by herself. She's commented on some creepy scenes in the other books (spiders, etc.) but that didn't stop her from reading on... So I guess we'll just see how it goes!

I'm sure the books weren't intended for 7-year-olds, but I dislike the idea of censoring what she reads. (Though yes, there are certainly things I'll try to keep away from her for a few more years.)

And Grimm's.... yeah, those are much worse, really, but they're so matter-of-fact about the gruesomeness that you read them as a kid and it doesn't really sink in. I read the original versions as a kid, and didn't find them the least bit scary, but now?    I came across my old copy a couple of years ago and browsed a bit... ugh. (But it's always fun when you run across some older teenager or 20-something raised on the Disney movie versions of those stories, and you mention casually that those sugarcoated versions aren't_ really_ how the stories go... wide-eyed innocent stare "oh really?"... and then you tell them, in detail, all the parts that Disney leaves out.... and watch them turn pale. )

By the way, I just went and checked, and her bookmark is at six chapters into it, so I guess nothing's frightened her off yet!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> By the way, I just went and checked, and her bookmark is at six chapters into it, so I guess nothing's frightened her off yet!


Good for her. Let us know if she makes it. The death at the end is very disturbing. I've only been able to read the book all the way through four times.

I'm very impressed that she's at that reading level at her age.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan. . . I'm not clear on whether you've read these books or not, but, given she's 7, I think I'd say that you've got to read it with her, or ahead of her. . .so that if she gets to things she needs to talk about you know what she's referring to and can do that. . . . . .BUT. . . . I wouldn't necessarily ask her about things that bother _you_. . . .let her guide where she wants to discuss. A nice open ended, "how's it going so far? What are they up to this time?" will be enough, probably, to have her open up and let you know if there's anything that's "gotten" to her in any way.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann, you're absolutely right, and I wish I _had_ read the others... but I've only read the first book... I do plan to read the others, but I can't very well make her pause while I read 2-5.... especially since she reads for probably 3-4 hours a day and I have maybe half an hour. I can still do the same thing though, ask her how it's going and all, and just let her talk about it... so far she hasn't commented much.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan, I hear ya. . . .and you know your daughter best.  But, If it was me with a kid her age, I'd probably not be letting her read them at all until I had. . . and if that meant she had to wait. . . .oh, well.  

I'd do that just so that I'd know what was going on and be able to actively discuss the plot points with her. . .whether the scary bits that need discussing to make 'em less scary, or just the intriguing "do you think Snape is really evil or what?" sort of stuff.  (In my family half the fun of reading books is talking about 'em with others of us who've read them as well.)

I did this with my son any time he wanted to read a book that was significantly above his grade level (well, until he got to high school and then I was comfortable with him pretty much reading anything he wanted to) . . . .reading level was never an issue, just maturity and emotional impact and such. . . . . . .

But, as I said, you know your daughter best!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> And Grimm's.... yeah, those are much worse, really, but they're so matter-of-fact about the gruesomeness that you read them as a kid and it doesn't really sink in. I read the original versions as a kid, and didn't find them the least bit scary, but now?    I came across my old copy a couple of years ago and browsed a bit... ugh. (But it's always fun when you run across some older teenager or 20-something raised on the Disney movie versions of those stories, and you mention casually that those sugarcoated versions aren't_ really_ how the stories go... wide-eyed innocent stare "oh really?"... and then you tell them, in detail, all the parts that Disney leaves out.... and watch them turn pale. )


That's funny about Disney vs. Grimm.


Spoiler



They don't know that Cinderella's step-sisters chop off their toes and heels trying to fit into the glass slipper, but all that bleeding gives them away!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If it was me with a kid her age, I'd probably not be letting her read them at all until I had. . . and if that meant she had to wait. . . .oh, well.


A bit late for that now... once she was past the first couple of chapters of Book One, there was no way to hit the pause button. 



Ann in Arlington said:


> I'd do that just so that I'd know what was going on and be able to actively discuss the plot points with her. . .whether the scary bits that need discussing to make 'em less scary, or just the intriguing "do you think Snape is really evil or what?" sort of stuff. (In my family half the fun of reading books is talking about 'em with others of us who've read them as well.)


That was my goal, a couple of years ago. I wanted to read what she was reading, partly so I'd have an idea of what she was thinking about, and partly for the fun of discussing the books. (As an only child, I missed out on that.... my parents didn't usually read the same things I did. And I love talking about books, provided it's not a required classroom exercise.) But now that her books are 300 pages long instead of 30, and my reading time hasn't increased to match, I can't keep up.



Ann in Arlington said:


> I did this with my son any time he wanted to read a book that was significantly above his grade level (well, until he got to high school and then I was comfortable with him pretty much reading anything he wanted to) . . . .reading level was never an issue, just maturity and emotional impact and such. . . . . . .


See, that's what I was concerned about -- the emotional impact -- but thinking it over (and with advice from this thread), I've decided that a) she'll probably quit by herself if it gets too scary, and b) some of it will go over her head anyway, so I'll just be there to talk about it if she wants to, and hope that none of it gives her nightmares.

Then, when I get around to reading the rest of the series myself,_ she_ can be there to hold _my_ hand through the scary parts.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

DYB said:


> That's funny about Disney vs. Grimm.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yep, that one always makes 'em flinch.  Personally I thought the most gruesome was the talking horse head Falada, but I don't think that one's even Disneyfied. And Red Riding Hood has some fairly nauseating parts.

Then there's the stuff that's not gruesome but icky in a what-were-they-thinking way. One that I missed at the time but DD pointed out to me a couple of years ago: In Rapunzel, when she reaches the last night of her gold-spinning tasks,


Spoiler



the king tells her yet again that she has to provide him with a room full of gold by morning or that she'll be put to death. But that if she succeeds, he'll marry her and she'll be queen. DD came running to me and said eeeeewww, why would Rapunzel want to marry a guy who just threatened to kill her?!?


 The messages those stories send...


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Susan, just a little OT here, but has your daughter read the Redwall series by Brian Jaques?  If she hasn't and since she is able to read the HP series, I think she would like them.  The vocabulary is complex and Brian Jaques doesn't write down to the kids just because he is a children's author.  In fact, his books are a lot like HP in that they can be enjoyed by children and adults alike, IMO.  
Sorry for the hijack, but I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I had never even heard of the Redwall series...  I just looked it up, and it sounds like fun!  I ordered the first one for her in paperback.  If she likes it, that series should keep her busy for a while.    Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I am so glad that I could tell you about the series.  I really am interested to know how she likes it.  My book reading son loved it when he was in elementary school.  He is a fantasy reader now.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I've never read the Redwall books, but my boys both loved them when they were younger. In fact, just recently I found my 24 year-old re-reading one. To this day his online screen name for almost everything is a take-off on one of the characters from Red Wall.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

RE: death of beloved character . . . I read _Charlotte's Web _ for the first time when I was 6 or so, and took Charlotte's death hard. But that doesn't mean I shouldn't have read the book. My mom talked w/ me about it, and about how Charlotte lived on in Wilbur and in her children, and later on, when I lost my first pet, having dealt w/ Charlotte's death helped me deal w/ Pussywillow's. Death is a part of life and shielding kids from it helps no one, IMO.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

pawsplus said:


> RE: death of beloved character . . . I read _Charlotte's Web _ for the first time when I was 6 or so, and took Charlotte's death hard. But that doesn't mean I shouldn't have read the book. My mom talked w/ me about it, and about how Charlotte lived on in Wilbur and in her children, and later on, when I lost my first pet, having dealt w/ Charlotte's death helped me deal w/ Pussywillow's. Death is a part of life and shielding kids from it helps no one, IMO.


And let's not forget Bambi's mother. Talk about trauma.

When ET came out, my daughter was eight. Remember that part where ET is dying? I'm sitting in the theater with tears running down my face and my DD says, "Why are you crying, Mom. It's just a movie." Kind of puts things in perspective.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> And let's not forget Bambi's mother. Talk about trauma.
> 
> When ET came out, my daughter was eight. Remember that part where ET is dying? I'm sitting in the theater with tears running down my face and my DD says, "Why are you crying, Mom. It's just a movie." Kind of puts things in perspective.


Hahah, that's great.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> When ET came out, my daughter was eight. Remember that part where ET is dying? I'm sitting in the theater with tears running down my face and my DD says, "Why are you crying, Mom. It's just a movie." Kind of puts things in perspective.


Wow. Tough kid.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

And the verdict is in!  About mid-way through, she stopped wanting to read it right before bed, but continued whenever she could during daylight, and finished it this morning.  She doesn't get why it would be shelved in the adult section, doesn't think it was scarier than the first five books.  No nightmares so far.  And apparently any teenage issues went right over her head, since she didn't even ask about those.

And she's pestering me to go back to the library today to get #7.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> And the verdict is in! About mid-way through, she stopped wanting to read it right before bed, but continued whenever she could during daylight, and finished it this morning. She doesn't get why it would be shelved in the adult section, doesn't think it was scarier than the first five books. No nightmares so far. And apparently any teenage issues went right over her head, since she didn't even ask about those.
> 
> And she's pestering me to go back to the library today to get #7.


Good for her. Very smart daughter.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

After meeting her, I'm not surprised. We had quite the Harry Potter conversation at lunch. Can't wait to hear how she likes #7


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Well, we got #7 this afternoon, and she's reading it in bed right now (figuring that the first chapter or two probably won't have any _really_ scary parts).

She did mention the part about Dumbledore in #6, and is wondering whether that will be somehow magically reversed in the last book....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Well, we got #7 this afternoon, and she's reading it in bed right now (figuring that the first chapter or two probably won't have any _really_ scary parts).


Very chilling death in the first chapter.


Spoiler



Hogwarts teacher murdered and eaten by Nagini





> She did mention the part about Dumbledore in #6, and is wondering whether that will be somehow magically reversed in the last book....


Sorry. Not happening. I sobbed like a baby and I still have trouble reading that part.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Very chilling death in the first chapter.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Uh-oh... I'd better go upstairs and check on progress...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I just realized that I never came back here for a "final report".    

Except it's not really final.  

She finished Book 7, and within five minutes started reading # 1 again, kept going through the series, and is now almost done with # 7 again.  And has already announced that she's going to read them all a third time, but maybe not right away, maybe sometime in summer.  

So I guess I didn't need to worry.


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

While I was gone last week, my wife decided to show our kids (6 and 3.5) the first Harry Potter movie. Our boy (3.5) wasn't so keen on it, and went off to watch Robots on our iPod. Our daughter, however, went nuts over it. And after my wife showed her the books, she immediately grabbed the first one and started reading it. And proceeded to announce that she wanted to be Harry Potter.

I was listening to her read last night, and other than some British proper nouns she was getting through it pretty well, albeit slowly. As the series isn't really that dark until around the third book, I have no worries about her getting in over her head. It'll take her a long time to get through that first book.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Basilius said:


> It'll take her a long time to get through that first book.


That's what you think. Just wait until she starts reading under the covers with a flashlight for half the night.


----------

